# Pictures From The Trip To Zion And Back



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is a link to the pictures from the Zion Rally. There was over a 1000 pics so we didn't post them all just a few.
My Webpage


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

Awesome pics. You have a beautiful family.

Too bad we missed you on so many of the "excursions." We also did the Bryce Cyn hike, the North Rim, South Rim (including the train).

I like the picture of the deer with the police car coming toward you for stopping in the middle of the road.

Take care,
Eric


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....N-I-C-E







! Makes me look forward to our next trip to Zion







......cooler, no injuries, more time, etc.









Now, about those pictures of the Taj Mahal! When, how, details please







! Seriously, what an opportunity!

Thanks for sharing!

Tricia


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow Scott! Beautiful photos








Makes me wish we had more time to sight see...maybe next time









What about the other 700 photos?









Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Scott,

Great pictures! I really enjoyed them. What beautiful scenery.

Memories to last a lifetime.......

Mark


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Great pictures...Makes me want to move closer







Nah, can't do that but we are going camping this weekend!!! Thanks for the post


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Awesome!! You have a beautiful family, God Bless them. Thank you for sharing I thoroughly enjoyed all of your photos. Sunset point looks like a village of castles. I loved all of the tunnels & angels window was very cool. How did your children hold up with the extreme temperatures? Everyone looked well. 
Funny, what I noticed about all of the Wildlife photos.... we have all of those same animals right here in New Jersey.







Except of course we have White Tail Deer not Mule Deer.









Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great looking pictures!!!

I really need to get out west!!!

Gary


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Them are some great pictures Scott. Nice looking family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Those are great pics. Looks like you had a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Great Pics! Thanks!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Great pics. Looks like some happy campers there.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I love going to Utah, Beautiful!

Great pics! Thanks!

Carey


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome pictures glad everyone had fun and a good time
Thanks for sharing the pics

Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Crismon4 said:


> ....N-I-C-E
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trica,
I got to go to the Taj Mahal with the Air Force it was a great trip.

Scott


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Great pics- we're going later this fall- can't wait! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Scott-

Great Pictures. It was nice meeting you and your family.

Take it easy-
Steve


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Awesome places!

It's been almost 20 years since I was last out that way. Might be time to saddle up and head west next year.

Thanks again
Carl


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Great photos!!! Looks like you all had a blast as well.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow! Great pics and thanks for sharing....some day, i hope

Jim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mbakers (Apr 1, 2006)

Makes you want to do it again. Great pictures!
Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Husker92 said:


> Scott-
> 
> Great Pictures. It was nice meeting you and your family.
> 
> ...


Steve,
It was good meeting you and your family as well. Maybe we can meet up again one day.

Scott


----------

